# Character Equivalent Conversions



## girot (Jun 14, 2008)

I just finished my Dante equivalent last night and wanted to get a little feedback. Also I'd like to invite everybody to post here pics of their own character equivalents!


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a great looking model girot. The blade looks like it's a lightsaber in the form of an axe. Great conversion, I don't have any special character models unfortunately, but I'd like to see others as well.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work man! Love the conversion and it is excellently painted.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

You've done a good job on your miniature. For me the gold is a bit overwhelmingly yellow in it's hue, but that's personal preference I think. I'm more of a brass gold guy. I do think your gold could have used a mithril silver highlight on some of the edges just to break the gold up a bit and give it more diversity in it's hues - it could help the eye look at pictures of the miniature.

You've got a very nice blending on the axe handle (the red leathers), I like that detail a lot.

Good job!



girot said:


> Also I'd like to invite everybody to post here pics of their own character equivalents!




Since you asked so politely, here's my version of Tycho (with helmet):









And for the non-BA characters I recently finished my own version of Tyberos the Red Wake from Imperial Armour 10:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

very nice conversion , ive got my version of abbadon the dispoiler, but he still a WIP


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, there are some great conversions on here so far, and some awesome painting. I might even 'borrow' some of the ideas for my Wolf Guard 

I must show a bit of token outrage at the total butchering of the Tyberos mini. I brought it and just couldn't bring myself to modify it other than add a few wolf tails, it's such a nice mini. 

I guess most people will have seen this guy on my project log, but here's my Ragnar Blackmane
View attachment 959932504


View attachment 959932505


I'm also working on a Logan Grimnar at the moment. 

Rev


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

It was only just recently I posted her here, but since she fits so wonderfully to your request, here's my character conversion equivalent for Uriah Jacobus:
Marija Jacobus


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

This is pretty cool! And she's much sexier than Jacobus


----------



## girot (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree! She's amazing!

@Xenobiotic: i really like your conversions! you're Tycho is badass!

@everybody: keep 'em coming folks! we got some great stuff so far!


----------



## melsaphim (Jan 1, 2010)

Am totally loving the conversions so far, here is my own contribution to the pile.

My Pedro Cantor 'counts as' for my blood ravens;









Mels


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Would you accept non painted versions (It's on the list don't worry - hopefully in the next month or two I will begin)

My version of Vulkan Hestan.











Slightly dragon themed (called the Rock Wyrms) the chapter are very sparse and forgo most of the awards and other shiny stuff most other chapters do. They also have strong ties to some of the more forward thinking sects of Mars, hence the shoulder mounted heavy flamer from a incinerator, a flamer tank and old space marine servo arm and its not that bent in person, must just be some weird trick of the photo.










Enjoy


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Would you accept non painted versions (It's on the list don't worry - hopefully in the next month or two I will begin)
> 
> My version of Vulkan Hestan.
> 
> ...



real cool, love it, I'm still working on my legion now chapter(Iron Marauder's)


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Great looking base for your Vulkan

What pad are you looking to add to the gap?

Also, have you looked at the ravenwing sprue? there is an awesome admechy head in there, not flashy but looks superior.

Best pic I could manage..


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I've found another shoulder pad for him, just a simple normal one. As I said - they are bloody sparse! Thanks for the idea about the head - again I think I've gone with a normal one - the idea was that there are additions to his wargear - he doesn't get a new set just because he's a Company Captain. This is in direct contrast to my Crimson Fury Marines - those guys like their awards and the like.

That head is tempting though...


----------



## Slick_Kid (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey there!

This is a beautiful conversion!!! I would to ask you which what models and pieces you used to make this beauty? Do you mind telling me how you did it? It would be a great honor and much appreciated.


----------

